# Logan Spindle issues 6560



## awscwi (Mar 1, 2014)

I picked up this lathe off CL, took it home and started cleaning it all up, The change gears and the idler gears were removed from the machine when i got it, the idlers were in the cabinet, change gears were lost who knows where, When i put the idler gears onto the handle and reinstall the drive pulley, i end up with the drive pulley rubbing the gears, and i am about .030 from the retaining ring, my front bearing is slightly forward of the machined surface of the housing, is it possible my spindle has moved forward? I am affraid to try and press the spindle further into the housing as i dont want to crack the housing any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Redlineman (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey;

If I understand you correctly, you are saying you do not think the bearing is fully seated into the depth of the land in the headstock? I don't know how that model is configured, but if it is like the 200 below, I do not think you will damage anything by driving it in further... if you do it right. The 200 has a snap ring that fits in a groove on the outer bearing race. You install the snap ring on the bearing, then the bearing on the shaft, the retaining nut, and then you drive that assembly into the headstock until it bottoms. That's it. I've done it a few times with nothing more than a rawhide mallet.




Take a piece of 2x4 to protect the end of the spindle, and give it a rap with a 4-pounder. If it is not seated, this should send it in deeper. I believe you are saying that you do not have clearance between the spindle gear and the reversing idlers? that does support your theory. You may note that after a couple of baps you now have clearance you need there. However, you may find that other things like the bull gear and spindle pulleys may rub and require some fiddling to align.


----------



## awscwi (Mar 2, 2014)

Well i went ahead and tried to press the spindle into the housing further, no such luck, i do believe the issue is actually the drive pulley is from a newer model lathe. When i got the lathe there were two hand wheels, one was broke, and another down in the cabinet, after looking measuring thinking and contemplating, i lightly sanded the backside of the drive pulley and got the clearance i needed to install the Circlip on the spindle, but the handwheel that isnt broken, is shorter, so i need to make a new spacer for the back nut on the spindle, other then that the machine is together.


----------

